# Whats the best tyre dressing that lasts



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

I want to know how long tyre dressing should last and whats the best make?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I've never found a tyre dressing that lasts, zaino's gives the most pleasing appearance IMO.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

About a week in average UK Weather. And I have heard not a bad thing about Blackfire tyre dressing, apparently it's the dog's b*llocks :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

megs endurance is preety good and if not buffed will probly see about 3 weeks and a couple fo washes, with average use.
a lot can depend on how its applyied and what make the tyre is.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

how long will blackfire last?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

How do you mean do not buff?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've given up looking for a product that lasts, especially after buying Megs "Endurance" dressing which left nice black spots all over the side panels on a hot day!

I've settled on Autosmart Highstyle in 5lt form, not for its longevity, but because it gives a good finish with minimum product, it's very easy to apply with a swissvax style brush or sponge applicator, dries evenly & very quickly and can be applied after a quick dry off with a MF cloth. I've never had it spatter the car yet.

Gary


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

If there was a product available that lasted 20 times longer but took twice as long (2 part application)to apply would you buy it?
Also it didnt splatter the car panels and wheels when you drove off?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

And would probably cost 20x as much


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

But if it cost twice as much ? by the way how much does the stuff your using cost?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

5lt costs about £22 iirc (from a travelling rep). I've had it over a year and you're lucky if I've used 1/4lt and that's doing 2 cars regular and another every month or so.

I know where you are coming from, but I believe (nearly) anyone will always re-apply a dressing after doing the car, whether it needs it or not, so why use an expensive product?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

ok thanks for your input.......but what about your customers?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

thing is its only applied again because it doesnt last. if the product lasted say 4 months or so. then it could be done with every major clean and detail. 
the megs one if used correctly doesnt splatter. and by buffed i mean, just applyied and left, not wiped or buffed in any way with a cloth.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

bromoco said:


> ok thanks for your input.......but what about your customers?


I'm not a pro, so it's for home use only


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

but look at it from a differnt light, i hate dressing tyres and the sticky gunk that you normally have to use, or spray on and get all over the paintwork.
if a company could get it right so that you didnt have to keep applying the product and it lasted and looked good then i can deff see a place for it.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Davemm said:


> but look at it from a differnt light, i hate dressing tyres and the sticky gunk that you normally have to use, or spray on and get all over the paintwork.
> if a company could get it right so that you didnt have to keep applying the product and it lasted and looked good then i can deff see a place for it.


Good point, but then they wouldn't sell as much per year, rather like "everlasting gobstoppers" 

Perhaps it's a conspiracy...........

Gary

PS: It's 3am, I'm sitting here in (sleepless) agony having been diagnosed with a lung infection and we're discussing Tyre Dressings, brilliant :lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

well i cant sleep and am watching a crap film so this deffinatly beats it. 
ok, so maybe you dont sell as much but you sell more than the competion because its a better product.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Could you imagine if all products evolved into a "once only" miracle product? No more having to wash/polish/wax etc. Now what fun would that be!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

but imagine all the time you would save. 
there is certain things which i would like not to have to do again and again. dress wheel arches and engine bays for just a couple


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a rubber fetish, so enjoy dressing


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's my co-codamol kicking in now, I'm getting drowsy. Have to continue this conversation later......


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd say its more about the prep and not the dressing (gel or spray)
At the moment I am working on a foundation product that will prevent tyres from going brown again (locks in the antiozonates) and keeps the tyre ultra clean and a natural black, with which a two to four week lasting tyre gel can be applied on top of


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

:doublesho Wow do you guys ever sleep??


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah but not much.
we have so much to achieve for the lord and for humanity
this life is short, either go hard or achieve nothing.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> yeah but not much.
> we have so much to achieve for the lord and for humanity
> this life is short, either go hard or achieve nothing.


and there I was thinking "for dogs sake get a room"!!!


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

I like Megs High Gloss Endurance Gel for longevity, apply thin coats with a brush and leave to dry


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i use cartec vinyl and find that on monthly washed cars the tyre dressing is still noticable


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I believe that our own Race Glaze Colour Enhance will last very well indeed - weeks, months even, and I'll send a sample bottle to each of the first 5 people to post their names and address on here.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i will take one of those mate

pm sent


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> I believe that our own Race Glaze Colour Enhance will last very well indeed - weeks, months even, and I'll send a sample bottle to each of the first 5 people to post their names and address on here.


ian robinson, I'll PM you my addy if you dont mind, you get all sorts sending you wierd stuff if you post your addy!!:doublesho

.

PM sent young man!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd be up for a sample of that please, just coming towards the end of my Megs stuff.

PM with details sent,
John Reid


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

PM Sent!


----------



## AlanGCam (Apr 24, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> I believe that our own Race Glaze Colour Enhance will last very well indeed - weeks, months even, and I'll send a sample bottle to each of the first 5 people to post their names and address on here.


I'll try one. PM sent.

cheers,
Alan.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

did i miss this sample from the super race glaze???


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

A bu99er, I sit up all night posting on this thread and I miss out on a sample!

Sods law


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am very happy with Megs Endurance at the moment, great stuff!


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

D'oh I started the thread and missed out 

I didnt even get thanked by the Guys that got the samples


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

:wall:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

use megs hot shine or megs endurance gel

but i find on a 215/35/18 tyre no point as flies off lol

so only use it when its at shows mainly to give that clean shiny factor


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Centrifugal force is the real enemy.


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I have the fling factor too with megs gel, really dissapointing to get to the end of your journey and have loads of spatter on your arches.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Having a white car I really notice through off up the sides of my car, and so far the best I've used is - Chemical Guys - New Look Trim Gel. It also gives an excellent shine.:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I don't know whether this one has been mentioned (its a bloody long post!), but I use and have for a couple of years, Carplan Tyre Slik.

I first picked it up after reading http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/234851/carplan_tyre_slik.html

At present I have a white A4 saloon and have used this on my car.

The intial shine is excellent. The 'fling' lasts about two drives. Then after that quickly settles down.

I last 'did' my tyres about a month ago. Don't get me wrong they don't have the intial shine the first coat had, but it is still giving the tyres the 'new look' after about 6 washes. I do brush lightly the tyres when I wash the car.

BTW my tyres are Pirelli P Zero Rosso's 255/35 19's.

I find the cheapest place to get it is from Wilkinsons. They retail it around £2.80 for a 500ml tin.

I always apply it last thing at night to give it as much time as I can to dry.

Works for me! :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Tony, Ive used quite a few but find that Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel is definately one of the better ones out there, I apply it by sponge applicator, leave it a while then buff off lightly any residue, gives a real nice sheen to the tyres that lasts upto a few weeks.:thumb:

Oh ive just got round to using your Back for good Gloss trim restoration on a toyota engine, once I gave the engine a good clean with some apc and dryed it, I then applied this product, WoW, this stuff is good, gave a really nice consistant sheen to the engine cover and other black plastic parts. Dries really quick and looks great, I will report back on this one in a couple of months to see how its lasting. A wicked product. 
Now to try a few more bits out.:thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

No need to wait two months..let me know in a couple of years 
Only clean it with soapy water from now on mate, no harsh cleaners

Now you can see how there is no Fling off factor


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I still use either Blackfire Tire Gel or Poorboys bold'n'right


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

I use Swissvax Pneu, its not as glossy. Tires are not glossy new, so why should they be glossy ehrn they are used? Just my opinon.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

All those people snapped up the raceglaze stuff and yet not a single review


----------



## B8Andy (Sep 9, 2008)

I find that a squirt of AG Tyre Dressing on a cloth provides an excellent and cheap finish. Doesn't last though...

Will be picking up some CG New Trim Gel when I get to the point that I need to replenish stock.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> All those people snapped up the raceglaze stuff and yet not a single review


Mark has sent out a sample which I received today, I'll try it out at the weekend on 2 cars and report back :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

first review

race glaze dressing is nice stuff easy to use and leaves a nice natural look. made an old bumer look very clean and natural, like no dressing on a brand new bumper. with 4 people asked which they preffered the look of.
it was 2 for each.

compared with my usual cartec vinyl dressing which was a lot shinier.

i will be buying some more tomorrow so i can offer the choice. personal opinon from me is very good product and very easy to use. only problem i could see would be the drying time stated on the bottle of 2-3 hours. but if you have time to let it dry on the tyres fling off shouldnt be a problem

other than that one thing
gets the big :thumb::thumb:from up


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

How does it compare to AG Bumper care?, as this is still my favourite for the blacks.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> How does it compare to AG Bumper care?, as this is still my favourite for the blacks.


much better imo. the gel is just the right consistency to not be messy, and spread nicely goes a long way too i did the front bumper on a berlingo and only used around 5ml. the look matched a brand new bumper the arage had for a micra from nissan

ag bumper care to me leaves a sort of sticky look. if you know what i mean.
like dust would just cling in seconds. for the price ag is decent but still looks dressed,

its just down to personal choice.
if you want natural look go for the race glaze.
if you want a treated look go for a dressing which offers this


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mr. Liverpool  It's primarily the tyres I'll be testing it on, but it seems it has a good use as a plastic dressing too.
I'm getting short of AG anyway, so I'll certainly consider the RG in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

If you go back an hour after applying megs endurance, and wipe around again with a sponge (using no product), and repeat 2-3 times, making sure you leave no remains in the lettering etc, i'd be amazed if you still got sling.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

But why bother with all that faff if you can buy a product that doesn't require it? We're trying to make life easier for you guys !


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> But why bother with all that faff if you can buy a product that doesn't require it? We're trying to make life easier for you guys !


I really want to try some of your tyre dressing actually given things you have said about it in the past yet i have megs endurance and espuma RD50 to use up first. Rest assured when that runs out yours will be the next I will try!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

If you apply endurance very thinly with a sponge you wont get sling but it does take longer and more work than other dressings. AS hightyle is less glossy and easier to work but doesn't last as long in the wet. Advantage is it won't sling whatsoever given a short time to dry. Will try the raceglaze stuff at some point though


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

Optimum tyre shine is good, no sling and easy to apply and lasts easily as long as Megs Endurance, I'm currently finding i'm reaching for the Optimum rather than the Megs End more often than not. Finish isnt quite as bling as the Megs, just gives a nice clean classy look.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

cg new look is my favourite


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Tyres get covered in brake dust as well as wheels. I think all tyre shines tend to hold this dust.
You can't beat applying fresh tyre shine after each wash if you want a really nice finish regardless of product brand / type.

I'm different with waxes as durability is a little more important to me but I tend to be lead by looks more with tyres and trim protector. For me it's the 'fun' part of the otherwise boring regular wash process.


----------

